# Firefox gentoo "Absturz"

## stalinski

Wenn ich auf meinem Rechner den Firefox starte dann schiesst er mir nach einiger Zeit sämtliche Prozesse des aktuell eingeloggten Users ab, und der Bildschirm wird schwarz (keine weitere Eingabe mehr möglich). Per ssh kann ich mich dann noch von einem anderen Rechner einloggen.

dmesg hat keinerlei Informationen, .xsession-errors ist auch leer.

Der einzige vielleicht hinweis steht in /var/log/everything, loglevel 7:

```

Apr  7 20:53:02 [gconfd (xxx-10078)] (Version 2.8.1) wird gestartet, Prozesskennung 10078, Benutzer »xxx«

Apr  7 20:53:02 [gconfd (xxx-10078)] Die Adresse »xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory« wurde an der Position 0 zu einer nur lesbaren Ko

nfigurationsquelle aufgelöst

Apr  7 20:53:02 [gconfd (xxx-10078)] Die Adresse »xml:readwrite:/home/sven/.gconf« wurde an der Position 1 zu einer schreibbaren Konfigurations

quelle aufgelöst

Apr  7 20:53:02 [gconfd (xxx-10078)] Die Adresse »xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults« wurde an der Position 2 zu einer nur lesbaren Kon

figurationsquelle aufgelöst

Apr  7 20:53:17 [login] PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; REMOTEHOST

Apr  7 20:53:17 [PAM-env] Unknown PAM_ITEM: <DISPLAY>

Apr  7 20:53:17 [ -- xxx] PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; DISPLAY

Apr  7 20:53:17 [PAM-env] Unknown PAM_ITEM: <XAUTHORITY>

Apr  7 20:53:17 [ -- xxx] PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; XAUTHORITY

Apr  7 20:53:17 [login(pam_unix)] session closed for user xxx

Apr  7 20:53:17 [su(pam_unix)] session closed for user root

```

hat irgendwer irgendeine AHnung, was da passiert sein kann?

Ach ja, der Rechner lässt sich nur per reboot wieder beleben...

Ich hoffe irgendwer kann helfen.

[edit]

Noch was vergessen:

Laufen tat der Firefox

 www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.2

laufen tun die gentoo-2.6.10-r6 gentoo-dev-sources als Kernel

----------

## stalinski

Nachtrag:

Laufen tut noch XFree86...

Wenn ich in der XF86COnfig den Treiber von nvidia auf nv umstelle, dann stürtzt er zwar immernoch ab, allerdings wird der Bildschirm nicht schwarz, er friert "nur" ein...

Ansonsten die gleichen Symptome, wie oben geschildert...

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich hab mal ein ähnliches Problem gehabt, da haben manche GTK-Programme (auch firefox) XFree zum Absturz gebracht und die einzige Rettung war das Einloggen über ssh. Ich kann mich aber nicht mehr genau erinnern, wie ich das Problem gelöst habe. Vielleicht war es auch der Wechsel von XFree zu xorg, ich würde das an deiner Stelle mal ausprobieren.

----------

## stalinski

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> Ich hab mal ein ähnliches Problem gehabt, da haben manche GTK-Programme (auch firefox) XFree zum Absturz gebracht und die einzige Rettung war das Einloggen über ssh. Ich kann mich aber nicht mehr genau erinnern, wie ich das Problem gelöst habe. Vielleicht war es auch der Wechsel von XFree zu xorg, ich würde das an deiner Stelle mal ausprobieren.

 

werde ich auf jedenfall probieren...

Aber soweit ich das festgestellt hab scheint das irgendwas über 3 Ecken zu sein.

Eine saubere Firefoxconfig bringt den X-Server anscheinend nicht zum Absturz, Die genauen Ursachen hab ich leider immernoch nicht rausbekommen  :Sad: 

Naja, ich werde nacher mal auf Xord wechseln, mal schaun, vielleicht geht es dann ja...

----------

## mrsteven

Der X-Server darf nicht von einem normalen Anwendungsprogramm wie Firefox zum Absturz gebracht werden, da ist was oberfaul!

Was für CFLAGS benutzt du?

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ein Detail ist mir wieder eingefallen: Wenn ich mich im Falle eines Absturzes über ssh eingeloggt hatte und top startete, dann sah ich dass XFree so etwa 98% der Prozessorleistung beanspruchte. Ist das bei dir auch der Fall, stalinski?

----------

## reyneke

Also, diese PAM-Meldung kenne ich auch im Zusammenhang mit X-Abstürzen. Ich hab das allerdings mehr mit xcompmgr erlebt. Trotzdem bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht auf die eigentliche Ursache gekommen. 

Was da im Zusammenhang mit gconf steht, ist meiner Erfahrung nach nicht relevant für das Problem. Kann es sein, daß das eine alte Abhängigkeit ist und Du eigentlich gar kein GNOME benutzt? War bei mir so.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## stalinski

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> Ein Detail ist mir wieder eingefallen: Wenn ich mich im Falle eines Absturzes über ssh eingeloggt hatte und top startete, dann sah ich dass XFree so etwa 98% der Prozessorleistung beanspruchte. Ist das bei dir auch der Fall, stalinski?

 

nein

Die session, die ich gerade aufhatte wurde geschlossen, bei der nächsten Session war die Auslastung bei annähernd 0%.

[edit]

Es gab auch überhaupt keine laufenden Prozesse mehr unter meinem Usernamen...

[/edit]

@reyneke kann sein, ich nutze KDE...

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

----------

## mrsteven

 *stalinski wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

 

Es kann sein, dass dein KDE abstürzt und nicht der X-Server. Das würde das Fehlen von Fehlermeldungen in /var/log/XFree.0.log (oder wie die bei XFree heißt) erklären. Versuch es doch testweise mal mit einem anderen Window-Manager. Passiert es da auch? Wenn ja, geh mal testweise runter auf -O2 und kompilier dein XFree neu (oder nimm gleich Xorg).

----------

